# Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

*Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*

Nabend!

Ich habe mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt warum Ärzte eine "Sauklaue" haben.
Die die meisten Menschen nicht entziffern können.
Bis jetzt konnte mir noch niemand eine Antwort darauf geben.
Ich meine, sie könnten ja bestimmt schöner schreiben, aber sie machen es nicht.
Ist das eine Art "Geheimsprache" unter Ärzten?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*

Wieso fragst du nicht mal den Arzt deines Vertrauens?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*

Beim Threadtitel lesen war ich mir eigentlich fast sicher dass der Ersteller Bauschaum ist aber ders ja gesperrt. 

Die schreiben deswegen so undeutlich weil sie erstens null Zeit haben und zweitens fast nur untereinander Informationen austauschen wo nach 2 Buchstaben fast immer sowieso klar ist was gemeint ist. Es würde einfach viel zu lange dauern die vollen Begriffe immer voll auszuschreiben.
Schreib mal "Cholezystolithiasis einschließlich Choleangiolithiasis indiziert entsprechend laparoskopische Cholezystektomie durchgeführt". Da biste ja gefühlte 5 Minuten beschäftigt.
Da schreibt der halt "Ch.zyso/angio - lap./ekto" und fertig. Jeder Arzt auffer Inneren weiß was er meint und der ausgeschriebene Befund auf mehreren Seiten für den "Kunden" und dessen Hausarzt kann jemand anders tippen. 

Da wos wirklich drauf ankommt wird übrigens nicht so geschrieben und abgekürzt. Sonst hat der Patient bei dem die Gallenblase raus soll (das bedeutet obiges auf deutsch) auf einmal übertrieben gesagt ein neues Hüftgelenk.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du nicht mal den Arzt deines Vertrauens?


Ich weiß nicht ob das so höflich ist.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die schreiben deswegen so undeutlich weil sie erstens null Zeit haben und zweitens fast nur untereinander Informationen austauschen wo nach 2 Buchstaben fast immer sowieso klar ist was gemeint ist. Es würde einfach viel zu lange dauern die vollen Begriffe immer voll auszuschreiben.
> Schreib mal "Cholezystolithiasis einschließlich Choleangiolithiasis indiziert entsprechend laparoskopische Cholezystektomie durchgeführt". Da biste ja gefühlte 5 Minuten beschäftigt.
> Da schreibt der halt "Ch.zyso/angio - lap./ekto" und fertig. Jeder Arzt weiß was er meint und der ausgeschriebene Befund auf mehreren Seiten für den "Kunden" und dessen Hausarzt kann jemand anders tippen.


Es geht mir nicht um die Abkürzungen, sondern um die Schrift bzw. das Schriftbild selber.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so höflich ist.



Sonst wirst du es nie erfahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Abkürzungen, sondern die Schrift bzw das Schriftbild selber.



Ok, DAS kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Das ist wohl son Berufsding. 
Wobei ich passe meine Schrift auch dynamisch an je nachdem ob nur ich es lesen können muss, es auch nähere Kollegen im gleichen Fachgebiet lesen können müssen oder ob jeder es verstehen muss. Ich kann zwar vergleichsweise deutlich schreiben (sogar so hübsch dass ich immer darf Geburtstagskarten ausfüllen ), machs aber zugegeben nur selten.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar vergleichsweise deutlich schreiben (sogar so hübsch dass ich immer darf Geburtstagskarten ausfüllen ), machs aber zugegeben nur selten.


Ich auch!


----------



## yingtao (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht mir nicht um die Abkürzungen, sondern um die Schrift bzw. das Schriftbild selber.



Das ist für die Personen die es lesen müssen halt leserlich genug. Habe ich in der Tragwerksplanung auch oft genug das ein*e Kollege*in zu mir kommt und mich fragt was der Prüfer in den Plan eingetragen hat und kann sofort lesen was da steht, auch wenn es beim genaueren Hinschauen die absolute Sauklaue ist. Mir passiert das bei kleinen Detailnachweisen die ich per Hand rechne und aufschreibe auch sehr oft dass das am Ende nur der Prüfer, andere Ingenieure oder ich lesen können, die Zeichner aber noch nicht einmal entziffern können ob es Buchstaben oder Zahlen sind.  Das hat man in sehr vielen Berufsgruppen und beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Ärzte oder Ingenieure. Auch Leute auf dem Bau wie z.B. der Polier schreibt manchmal Sachen in Pläne die dann nur andere Leute lesen können die wissen was gemeint ist. Es fällt bei Ärzten einfach nur stärker auf, weil jeder mal zum Arzt geht und ein Rezept oder einen Befund bekommt wo der Arzt was draufschreibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*

Ich kann manchmal meine eigene Schrift auch nicht lesen, weil ich nicht mit der Hand schreiben kann.  Sieht aus wie das Gekrickel von nem Grundschüler. Deswegen tippe ich quasi alles. Das geht nicht nur ca. 3-5 Mal schneller, es kann danach sogar jeder lesen. Ich bin übrigens Kfz-Meister, kein Arzt. 
...wenn ich an Schule und mit der Hand schreiben denke...Totaler Horror.

So im Job versuche ich Handschrift bis auf das absolute Minimum zu reduzieren. Wenn ich z.B. ein Auto auf Parkplatz 8 parke und vorher das Auto auf Parkplatz 5 stand, dann mache ich die "5" auf dem Auftrag mit einem Extrastrich zu einer "8", nur um keine komplette 8 neu schreiben zu müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*

Die schreiben so undeutlich damit keiner merkt dass die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben.
Ärzte machen halt keine Fehler.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann manchmal meine eigene Schrift auch nicht lesen, weil ich nicht mit der Hand schreiben kann.  Sieht aus wie das Gekrickel von nem Grundschüler.


Wobei sich Grundschüler eigentlich schon Mühe geben schön zu schreiben. So wars bei mir zumindest, weil es dann auch kleinere Belohnungen gab. 



> Deswegen tippe ich quasi alles. Das geht nicht nur ca. 3-5 Mal schneller, es kann danach sogar jeder lesen. Ich bin übrigens Kfz-Meister, kein Arzt.


Ich schreibe meistens auch nur noch digital.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich habe mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt warum Ärzte eine "Sauklaue" haben.


Hast Du schon mal 14 Semester an der Uni abgerissen?
Danach ist die Schrift im Ar... .


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2020)

*AW: Warum schreiben Ärzte meistens unleserlich?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann manchmal meine eigene Schrift auch nicht lesen


Da gab es doch mal so ein Sprichwort... E53L hat es geschrieben, E53l kann es nicht lesen.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2021)

Sie wollen sich gegenüber dem Patienten nicht festlegen


----------



## RamonSalomon (30. April 2021)

Hmm könnte auch einfach daran liegen das sie viel schreiben.
Wenn ich viel schreiben muss kann ich gegen ende des Tages meine eigene Schrift auch nicht mehr lesen.
Da der Mensch ein faules Wesen ist nimmt er auch beim Schreiben Abkürzungen die er im nachhinein keiner mehr entziffern kann, soweit meine Theorie 
2. keiner soll das geschrieben Lesen können da damit die Schweigepflicht erfüllt wird


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. April 2021)

Ich glaube RyzA hat die Antwort schon bekommen von seinem Arzt des Vertrauens ... sofern er sich denn inzwischen getraut hat.  

PS: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das mein Psychiater mir diese Frage nicht krumm nehmen würde und sogar eine Antwort parat hätte ... nur mal so als Tip RyzA.


----------

